# Thank you, John....



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

....I will take it home and I will call it Fred and it will be my Fred and I will say nice things to it and it shall like being my Fred....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

YOU bought that!?!?!

I was eyeing that puppy myself! Harumph, harumph, harumph ... 

:thumbsup:

Fabulous looking Dreyfuss. Enjoy. (And don't forget to feed it properly, and take it for a walk 3 or 4 times a day  )

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

it will be well cared for....

....now to find a Blue Goose...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love those unusual looking steamers, very neat.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I love those unusual looking steamers, very neat.


Did you know that (in real life) these streamliners were often created via applying sheet metal skins over traditional steamers?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, this one has a separate strip of metal where that flat side painted yellow is, so maybe they were modeling that.  It is indeed black under the strap.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yellow?

I think I'm confused. Are we talking about the same loco?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

My mistake, I was thinking of my Chessie, the one here seems to have a complete skin. I'd think that things might overheat under the skin, maybe not...


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Streamlined steam always fascinates me, the ingenuity involved...the Dreyfuses hid secondary piping but not the primary, higher maintenance plumbing. In the upper right you can see the Elesco feedwater heater ends poking thru the shroud as well. The coal was dropped thru a narrow slit---yes coal---can you imagine what beast this thing was to keep clean?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I keep looking for a reasonable Dreyfus in O-scale, but so far no dice.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay -- I'm sure we've discussed this on the forum before, but I've laughed when reading that NY Central "corporate" was big on the streamlining skins, but once the trains got into the operational field, the engineers and linesmen were all to happy to start ripping skin pieces off so that they had an easier hand at maintenance!

John -- a 221 in your future? Great loco, in my opinion. Really nice, heavy casting.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*Another Thank You John*

Got all my HO rail cars, they are perfect, Little TLC to a couple ,As you had stated, and they will all be good to go! 
Thank you very much!:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Shay -- I'm sure we've discussed this on the forum before, but I've laughed when reading that NY Central "corporate" was big on the streamlining skins, but once the trains got into the operational field, the engineers and linesmen were all to happy to start ripping skin pieces off so that they had an easier hand at maintenance!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


I can't imagine what those poor saps had to deal with...

MARKETING: I know...let's wrap a bunch of 40' long 6' diameter tubes that carry 300 psi 350 degree steam in them 24/7 in some fancy tin to look like Buck Rodgers on a 2 week bender...

CORPORATE HEAD: Sounds great, I'm sure the guys in the field will love it....company spirit and all that...

PAYING CUSTOMER: Lordy Maude...it looks like Buck Rodgers just came off a 2 week bender...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Mister Bob, did you get the passenger cars too?

What did you do win the lottery??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> John -- a 221 in your future? Great loco, in my opinion. Really nice, heavy casting.


Well, I really like the look of that one of Shay's, the Lionel just doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

N&W found with the J class anyway that the shrouding actually improved economy and speed. The first batch of Js were shrouded and ran great, due to the war the second batch came with out the shrouding and did not perform as well. N&W had the numbers and proof and went to the war materials board and they agreed in the small amount of metal needed to shroud the engine was worth the fuel and water savings. N&W was allowed to shroud the new J engines to match the first batch. The 3rd batch came shrouded and had some minor improvements learned from the first 2 batches. 611 was part of the 3rd batch. Unlike Pensy and NYC, N&W designed the engine to be shrouded and kept the maintenance in mind when they did. All the high maintanence plumbing is accessable with out removing the shrouding, but it is still hidden under the shrouding. Most of the other streamlined engines were "retrofitted" with the shrouding and usually things were hidden that should not have been hidden.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Shay -- you "nailed" the 1930's lingo! Perfect!

John -- with Lionel's and MTH's modern / more realistic trains, do they not offer a more realistic Dreyfuss Hudson loco in O? I looked quickly on ebay, but didn't see any. (Though MTH has one in HO.)

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Hey Mister Bob, did you get the passenger cars too?
> 
> What did you do win the lottery??


Yes, I got the cars as well...no lottery, just frugal living paying off...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> John -- with Lionel's and MTH's modern / more realistic trains, do they not offer a more realistic Dreyfuss Hudson loco in O? I looked quickly on ebay, but didn't see any. (Though MTH has one in HO.)


Well, let's say I haven't spotted one yet, I keep looking though.


----------

